# Gordon's home! (with cute pics)



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty bad quality pics, maybe some better ones a little later:


















So Gordon is home at last. He actually got cuter since the last time I saw him  His split face now includes a little brown ring around his eye (on the same side as his little smudge nose).

He hasn't been huffing or puffing at all, and is very friendly. He's been happily exploring (and pooping) everywhere.

As soon as I put him in the cage, he ran right up the tube and looked around the loft, then went back down and continued exploring downstairs.

My one concern is that he's been scratching a little, and some dry skin has been coming off, but I haven't seen anything crawling. I gave him a water-only bath just to sort of get the shavings and dust out of there, since I have him on liners, hopefully any irritation will go away. If he's still scratching tomorrow I'll check for mites. 

He's eaten, and I'm not sure whether he's drunk any water yet, since I've switched him to a dish instead of a bottle.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Gordon's home!*

If possible leave the bottle so he will switch at his own speed.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Gordon's home!*

I never had the chance to pick one up, since I didn't know he was on the bottle before he came home. I'm going to try to pick one up tomorrow


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Gordon's home!*

2 more pics:

I took his hedgie hat off and took a picture of him sleeping.. I couldn't help it, he was so adorable









And a more in-focus picture of his cool split-face markings. The other side of his face has no markings.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is too cute!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

he is adorable! congrats!


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

He's adorable. I love his little face. I'm a sucker for pintos.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Awwww so cute! I love his markings


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute alert


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! He is gorgeous. I must kidnap, ummmm I mean borrow him, for a brief vacation, before Lizard Girl and Shelby's Mom. Such a little sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww, so cute! I love the way you can see his nose peeking out while he's curled up asleep


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG! What a little sweetheart  It sounds like he is already at home in his new cage, that's great


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll make sure to lock my door so nobody sneaks in and steals him :lol: 

He's been a total sweetheart


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes but what about the window?....
Haha just kidding, he looks like a cutie.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, wow! What interesting coloration!


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I bought a water bottle today and set it up, but he's already drinking out of the dish. What a quick and easy guy


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

He doesn't seem too pleased, but he still looks pretty cute 









Here's him being a little punk & turning up my speaker (he didn't actually turn the knob, of course)

and... breakfast!









I'm gonna slow down on the picture taking now lol. He seems to be doing good still. He's drinking, eating, and doing lots of sleeping. I was a little worried that maybe he was too hot, but when he's up and awake he's extremely hyper, so I think he's just a lazy baby and likes to sleep hehe


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

shetland said:


> Oh my! He is gorgeous. I must kidnap, ummmm I mean borrow him, for a brief vacation, before Lizard Girl and Shelby's Mom. Such a little sweetheart!!!!!


I don't know what your talking about *slips Gordon into pocket*.

He is adorable!!
I love his little smudged nose.
I love pinto's!
I have a little Coco Bean myself! (Chocolate Pinto)


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

yes you better stop taking pictures before your hedgehog is taken! HE IS SOOO cute!


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

I took some pics during playtime  These are the only ones that turned out, besides the picture I took of a giant poop he did. But I figured you guys see enough hedgie poop so I won't share that LOL










He loves to run through the tube, back and forth


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute little boy!



> the picture I took of a giant poop he did. But I figured you guys see enough hedgie poop so I won't share that LOL


LOL, don't feel bad, I've taken a picture of an enormous poop from Inky. :lol: It was large enough to be a hedgie poop record!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You just insist on tempting me Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------

